# Good Way to Start the Year!!!



## BassDonut (Mar 21, 2005)

My buddy stopped by the Lowellville Rod and Gun Club to renew his membership and he caught this 21 1/4" beauty monday evening:











Half the pond was frozen was over and half was thawed so he figured he'd fish for a few minutes before he had to get back for class (we go to YSU). He threw out a Rapala DT4 on a shakespeare spinning rod/reel with 8lb test and was fishing it around a bursh pile in 8 feet of water and he caught this in seconds. One heck of a way to kick off 2005!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch. The best thing about cold water bassin is the big ones seem to bite fairly well. Good job.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

beautiful fish!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Bass!


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Good SIZE Bucket Mouth........ Congrats


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Nice bass,,,
Not a good way to hold a bass it puts undue stress on 
and otherwise stressed fish


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice Hawg there


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

nice fish!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice bass! That water was in my back yard. Werent those old lime pits?


----------



## BassDonut (Mar 21, 2005)

JIG: I couldn't tell you for sure.

I'll pass on the compliments!


----------

